# Kein Ton mehr nach Audials Installation?!



## Pizzatoni (14. August 2011)

Hi,

ich habe soeben Audials One 8 installiert und wollte anschließend ein bisschen Musik hören. Jetzt musste ich leider feststellen, dass kein Sound mehr aus meinen Boxen kommt 
Und wenn ich den Lautstärkemixer unter Windows auf mache, dann wird nur noch "Tunebite High-Speed Dubbing" angezeigt und nicht mehr "Lautsprecher"...wenn ich das "Tunebite High-Speed Dubbing" deaktivieren, dann habe ich auch wieder Ton über meine Lautsprecher, aber kann keine Musik mehr recorden, wozu ich das Programm ja eigentlich verwenden wollte -.-
Weiß jemand was ich einstellen muss, dass ich nicht jedes Mal das eine Gerät aktivieren/deaktivieren muss? :/

Wäre euch über Hilfe sehr dankbar 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------

